# best 24' bay boat for offshore?



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

What are everyone's opinions on 24' bay boats. Looking to buy used and spend 30,000 or less. Fish mostly offshore/nearshore but love the versatility of a bay boat. So, which brands do you feel would perform the best given these parameters.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.pangamarine.com/

They don't draw much water and run great in the rough stuff.


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Key West by far best bay boat for offshore have been ten miles out on a 17 ft, 
but im sure others will chime in hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Kenner's 24 model is an awesome boat, but I personally like the Carolina skiff sea chaser 24' model, it's closer to 26ft. Drafts almost nothing and will fly. What exactly are you looking to be able to do in it?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.glasstream.com/


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i went out with a friend this weekend in his 24' sea hunt. it was a smooth day so i can't say how they'd handle rougher waters but i was impressed. good amount of room and good mileage. 30 miles we ended up 30 miles offshore


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

look for a sea pro. SV2300 bay boat. I have a SV1900, has nice dry ride compared to a 22' wellcraft deep V I had. Even look at the SV2100. Make sure its not underpowered,


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I do not have much first hand knowldge, but he Cape Horn sure looks like a dry boat, and it is from I have been told.*


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Andros


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> What are everyone's opinions on 24' bay boats. Looking to buy used and spend 30,000 or less..



http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2003-Pathfinder-2400v-101822264


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Blazer bay, all day, every day!!!!!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> http://www.pangamarine.com/
> 
> They don't draw much water and run great in the rough stuff.


*My Brother has been diving off one of his buddies Panga and loves it. They go way out there and burn very little fuel. Lots of deck space too. He's selling his boat to get one.*


----------



## 20cent (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out the 23 Bay Bolt by Hydra Sports. I bought one a year ago and it is a great boat for around here. Lots of space because of the wide beam and is very stable. It also is a well built/heavy boat and handles the slop well. I've had it in less 16 inches of water fishing the flats and 20 miles offshore in the same day. You should be able to find a well equipped 2004-2006 model for under 30K. When I was looking at boats I also looked at the Blazer Bay and Kenner 24ft rolled hull models, both nice boats and I believe they come from the same mold.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Blazer bay, all day, every day!!!!!


AAAAHAHAHAHAAAAHHHHAAAA:thumbdown::laughing:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys, I know discussion of boat brands and performance can tend to stir the pot some and I really don't want to do that here. To answer the question of what I want to do with the boat: I have a 20' bay boat now. It is a Proline. It seems to be built almost identical to the 20' pathfinder boat. I don't want to give up the ability to fish inshore so I want to stick with a bay boat (casting decks, etc.) however most of my fishing winds up being offshore. We fish up to around 9-10 miles out now on the boat that I have. By moving up to a 24' boat I hope to increase my range and comfort while offshore. I've been doing some serious looking around online and researching what I can find on how different brands perform offshore. I DO realize that a bay boat is called a bay boat for a reason so I don't have unrealistic expectations on how it will perform offshore. I have noticed that bay boats tend to fall into two categories, those built similar to pathfinders (low gunnels, more flats boat looking) and those built more like the hydrasports (heavier, higher sides) Again, thanks for all the input and keep it coming!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ranger bay boats are cool. Pangas are neat and safe, but a bit different from what you might like.

Pathfinders are great boats, too, but that has been covered.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Look at Dorado Boats, Andros, and Panga Marine. They are expensive but that is what they are made for.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

John B. said:


> AAAAHAHAHAHAAAAHHHHAAAA:thumbdown::laughing:




That was pretty funny!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Blazer Bay or an old kenner. 24


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Concur with the above, also look at Blue Wave. They've been around since the 60's, great ride, great range, great company. Just test drove one of their 24 ft models about 3 weeks ago, very impressive in some nastier water and they flew on the smoother stuff.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You asked for a bay boat with offshore capability....Dorado Boats is the #1 in this type of boat..!!


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Canyon Bay

High gunnels, deep v, very stable and can support a tower for cobes

Very good attention to details and finish

Chris


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellowfin 24' Bay is hard to beat. The new Contender Bay from I hear is an offshore beast as well!!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Brad King said:


> Yellowfin 24' Bay is hard to beat. The new Contender Bay from I hear is an offshore beast as well!!!!


I bet that YellowFin is nice but I think that it is going to be close to triple his $30k budget. 
I didn't know Contender made a bay boat. That ought to be a nice boat as well.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Wish I had 30 K for a boat......

Someday maybe,

Plenty of good choices out there in that price range.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooops... Didn't see the 30K max. Yep, both would def go over that


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Great discussion guys, thanks again for the help. I COULD go sign the papers on a new Yellowfin and leave there to go sign the papers on a divorce.:whistling: The "ole lady" would have a stroke, heart attack, and probably two or three seizures if I spent more on a boat than we did on our house.

By the way, my 30k budget will only be after selling my current boat so I've got time to do a little research.

I see that the blazer bay boats seem to be either a love or hate type deal. Why is everyone so divided on them you think?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Not too sure on why the division, but i know Blazer Bay trumps most. On top of that, they are a local company, so parts are easier to get and service is bar none. I have been fishing out of my buddys Blazer Bay, and the ride is smooth, even on those choppy day. It cuts through the water like no other. Also, the OB on these things are quiet, extremely fuel efficient, and fast. Did I mention how quiet they are?? I have fished out of many boats 22-27 ft, and Blazer Bay stands out in front. At least to me it does. I cant speak for the haters. LOL.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

johnboatjosh said:


> Great discussion guys, thanks again for the help. I COULD go sign the papers on a new Yellowfin and leave there to go sign the papers on a divorce.:whistling: The "ole lady" would have a stroke, heart attack, and probably two or three seizures if I spent more on a boat than we did on our house.
> 
> By the way, my 30k budget will only be after selling my current boat so I've got time to do a little research.
> 
> I see that the blazer bay boats seem to be either a love or hate type deal. Why is everyone so divided on them you think?


I would try the search function. A lot of people think they suck and a lot of people like them.

Edit: just read the previous post and there are some who have had really bad experiences with Blazer Bay's service and warranty, at least as I recall from a couple of previous threads. No dog in the fight, just read up as much as you can before you buy. Boats and motors seem to really polarize people.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like everyone likes "their" boats. Thats a good thing, but not much help for JohnBoat


----------

